# English Halter Class- Mane & Tail Question



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys...I am showing my horse in some English halter/showmanship classes and have a question about his mane & tail.

As for his mane, Is a running braid acceptable or does it need to individual braids? Is a plaited tail acceptable for those classes? I want him to look the very best he can!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

If i was showing in a rated Model Hunter I would do a Hunter Braids and a Tail Plait. If I am doing an unrated or open show with no USEF or other H/J association rating I keep my mane pulled and neat but unbraided, same with the tail.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> If i was showing in a rated Model Hunter I would do a Hunter Braids and a Tail Plait. If I am doing an unrated or open show with no USEF or other H/J association rating I keep my mane pulled and neat but unbraided, same with the tail.


Same here  I tried to get away with no braiding at state last year but 'mom' made me. I didn't do english halter or showmanship but did o/f anyways my point of posting is you can always call managment and has if they have any rules that prevent you from doing one type of braid over another?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive used a running braid, hunter braids, and scallops in english halter classes. The tail is optional depending on dicipline...


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna call the people running the show and ask them what they require.


----------

